

Oberon/F for Mac OS (1997) - pjmlp
http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.13/13.03/OberonIntroduction/index.html

======
jkleiser
If you have access to MS Windows, you can find the latest version here:
[http://www.oberon.ch/blackbox.html](http://www.oberon.ch/blackbox.html) A
very beautiful piece of software in my opinion (but not available for Mac OS
X).

~~~
rev
Russian Oberon community continues BlackBox development:
[http://oberoncore.org/blackbox/environment](http://oberoncore.org/blackbox/environment)
Basic Linux support was added.

